# Schopftintling



## preguntassueltas

Ich brauche die Übersetzung in Spanisch von ein Paar Pilze: Schopftintling (... die anderen Pilzsorten werden in gesonderten Threads behandelt). Ich möchte gern wissen die Bedeutung auf Deutsch. Ich kenne schon die Namen auf Lateinisch
Danke


----------



## lieselotte

Buenos días, 
aqui abajo un enlace de la wiki con la traduccion del Schopftintling. 

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Coprinus_comatus

Saludos

Lieselotte


----------



## preguntassueltas

Schoptintling (nombre de un hongo), podría dividir la palabra en las ideas Schopf y tingling como tintero, y pensar que significa algo así como pluma y tintero?,
Gracias


----------



## ErOtto

preguntassueltas said:


> ...tingling como tintero...


 
Según la Wikipedia, algo parecido:



> Bei der Reife zerfließen Lamellen und oft ebenso der Hut innerhalb von wenigen Stunden aufgrund von Selbstverdauung (Autolyse) tintenartig. Aus dieser sporenhaltigen, normalerweise zur Erde tropfenden Flüssigkeit wurde früher dokumentenechte Tinte hergestellt, oft mit Nelkenöl als Konservierungsmittel. Die in dieser Tinte enthaltenen Sporen sind selbst 100 Jahre nach dem Verfassen eines Schriftstückes noch einer bestimmten Art zuzuordnen.


 
Y, en cuanto a Schopf...

Schopf = Büschel



> *Bü|schel*, das; -s, - [mhd. büschel, eigtl. = kleiner Busch]: loses Bündel von etw. [Struppigem] lang Gewachsenem


 
Por la apariencia "melenuda" de su sombrero... supongo. 

Saludos
Er


----------



## Geviert

Dependiendo del contexto, lo más adecuado para los nombres propios será dejarlos en su forma latina original. Eventualmente se podrá hacer una paráfrasis del significado. En cualquier caso no es recomendable traducir literalmente 1:1, porque simplemente es imposible.


----------



## preguntassueltas

Gracias, lo que yo quiero no es la traducción sino una idea del significado en alemán, los nombres latinos los conozco


----------



## preguntassueltas

lieselotte said:


> Buenos días,
> aqui abajo un enlace de la wiki con la traduccion del Schopftintling.
> 
> http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Coprinus_comatus
> 
> Saludos
> 
> Lieselotte


 Gracias solo estoy interesada en una explicación de las palabras en alemán una perífrasis, porque el nombre en español y latin ya los conozco,


----------



## preguntassueltas

Sé que en España se le da entre otros el nombre de matacandil, lo que tengo es curiosidad del significado de las palabras en alemán aunque se que no es necesario para la traducción es cuestión de adentrarme en en la idiosincracia del alemán.
Gracias


----------



## Geviert

Hola,

una "explicación de las palabras en alemán" la ha dado Erotto en el comentario #4. El link de Lieselotte permite también reconstruir el significado en modo suficiente. 

_Schopf _= _Büschel _(de cabello por ejemplo)

_tintling _= probablemente sea un compuesto de _tint(e)_+_ling_:

<in Zus. mit mask. Subst.; m. 1; meist abwertend> (Bezeichnung von jmd. od. etwas mit einer bestimmten Eigenschaft, Tätigkeit, eines Zustandes od. eines Geschehens) z.B. Rohling, Wüstling, Eindringling, Schreiberling, Täufling.

De aquí derivan probablemente los demás nombres:

_Tintenpilz  Spargelpilz, Porzellantintling_  Si tienes curiosidad por el significado de las palabras en alemán, puedes preguntar por la etimología.

[< mhd. *schopf*; urspr. „geerntetes Laub- od. Getreidebüschel“, dann auf das menschl. Haupthaar übertragen]. El significado de _Tinte _(no tintero que es _Tintenfass_) debería ser inmediato. 

saludos,


----------



## preguntassueltas

Gracias por esas respuestas son bien interesantes


----------

